# How to take red out of hair



## charish (Dec 11, 2005)

hey, my mother-in-law natutally has a light brown color hair but she dyes it and it always ends up reddish. i told her it was probably b/c she uses golden brown so she got reg. light brown and still red. does anyone know how to get the red out? should she go with reg. lgt. brown for awhile or a darker color? thanks


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 11, 2005)

charish, I would like to know this too. I have medium brown hair that will always pull red highlights when exposed to hair color. It looks really pretty but it would be nice to have neutral brown hair, as well.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 11, 2005)

red is a really pretty color, but it is one of the fastest fading color, and also at the same time the hardest to grow out. it took me YEARS to grow it out! i'd stay clear of that feria shimmer color cause it has golden tones in it too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2005)

Red is one of the hardest colors to remove. Usually it has to be bleached out - but if you're a brunette, chances are they are the natural undertones in your hair. You can always go darker, but usually the red will always come through somehow once it oxideizes. You can keep dying it dark, or totally strip your hair and color it a neutral brown. Honestly, I'd go darker, maybe a shade or two than you normally use, and once it oxidizes, it should be a little darker than what you have now. Red is a really difficult color - so if you are debating about putting in red, you also have to consider the long term.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Dec 11, 2005)

ok thanks girl, thats what i thought,i'll haveto let her know


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ash cancels out red, you can stick with the same level of color just use a different tone. But you have to watch depending on how much grey she is trying to cover if any it can turn green. Would be best if she could use a neutral color then apply some green additives, but with her don't it at home she can not do that.

She should get it done by professional first then the upkeep at home will not be so bad. That way she will have the right color to start off with.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2005)

i have the same problem, i used to have bleach blonde hair then i dyed it back to my natural color which is drak brown, and most of it is out already but like the ends are red from it, i have to keep dying it and dying it, but soon it will be out, hopefully lol


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 11, 2005)

Amen to the professional. After nearly a year of trying to get the red out of my hair after I had dyed it dark auburn, I finally broke down and got it done professionally (Saturday in fact.) I'll post pictures of the good, bad and ugly...and then good again later.

Ash does cancel out red, but it's just not that simple as SmartStyle knows. For example, you can't go from a brown with red undertones to an ash blonde and have your problems instantly disappear. Trust me....I've tried it. I think I KNEW it wouldn't work, but I was so tired of the upkeep of the auburn that I thought I might get lucky. When coloring your hair yourself you should stay within two shades of your current color. However, when dealing with red....I opt for a professional. If you're hesitant about chain hair salons such as Hair Cuttery or Great Clips, I would say if you're going for an all over color not to worry. I went to the in-store salon at Walmart and I'm EXTREMELY satisfied with my results.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## charish (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks girls, i told her that she might have to get it done prfessionally or go a darker color with no gold in it for awhile, well sorry i haven't been on been busy with christmas stuff and cleaning.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats exactly what I did Jen! I used Garnier Nutrisse in my bleach blond hair. I used a REALLY dark shade and it totally left me with a gorgeous rich brown that barely faded. I didn't get any funny coloring once it oxidized either. I recommend this brand of hair color!

Hey Janelle what exactly is oxidizing and how/why does it occur? I know my hair always looks better a few weeks after coloring.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

When dealing with wanting to darken bleached or highlift hair, you have to take an extra step when doing color. Because of the fact that the blonde has no pigment in it what so ever, you have to add that lost pigment in the hair before doing the color.

When I did my hair brown from my blonde hair, I had to use a semi color 2 shades lighter then the brown I was doing. Applying the color to everything that was blonde which was my ends and mid shalf. After rinsing that color out and drying it. Then I used a permanent color on my roots and the last 15 mins of the color I pulled it through onto the blonde. Most colors are done in 2 steps when it comes to timing, the first 15 min of a color is lifting and the second 15 is depositing color. Because of the fact you don't have to lift your ends because they are already lifted you should wait until the last 10-15 of your color before you pull through.

Make sence? I am confusing myself. lol


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL! I worked at one of those places for a while, they are owned by Regis. And they have a great color line, they use Logics which is made by Matrix. And they sale every product you can think of. Well almost any product.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, it happens from a number of things... in the easiest way to explain it... its when the chemicals in your hair react to the elements. Sun, shampoo, etc. Your cuticle opens when you apply the peroxide, to let the color in. This also allows color to leave. The cuticle closes, but not all the way... so over the first few weeks after a coloring, the shade can change color or fade a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

Very cool thanks!

Smart Style: Its weird cause when I dyed my hair brown I didnt do a 2 step process. I used a few boxes of regular color and my hair came out great. I noticed when i go to the salon and they do the 2 step process my hair always fades out faster and i'm left with a really ugly color after, Kinda brassy. I didn't get that with Nutrisse. I sound like a commerical. I am done now.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

lol everyones hair is different, I am just speaking as if I would be doing the color and not you buying the color from the store. Some store colors work great as I have used them a time or two. And depending on what professional color was used on your hair at this salon depends on weather it will fade fast or not. When they did it, they may have not used the right volume of peroxide.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 14, 2005)

They had Matrix swatches, so I assumed it was Matrix. Regardless Matrix vs. made by Matrix. Same thing.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah... I've never seen much of a difference in their products when it comes to color... although their shampoos, conditioners &amp; treatment products seem to differ. At least on my hair anyway... I love Biolage, but I didn't like the Logics.... Like Curl.Life, but Sleek.Look was too heavy. Yet they are all made by Matrix... trial n' error I guess :icon_wink


----------

